# Favorite summertime foods



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

After witnessing my first tomato getting a reddish tint I am now getting very excited for summertime cuisine. You know? Those foods and dishes that you find yourself eating this time of year. A lot of it revolves around fresh garden produce since these next few months are the only time we get it. It won't be long until I am sinking my teeth into some cucumber tomato salad. A dish of equal parts diced cucumbers and fresh garden tomatoes coated in a mixture of mayo and red wine vinegar and liberally sprinkled with pepper. I like the zing of the red wine vinegar and tend to go pretty heavy with it even though my guts usually pay a heavy penalty for it. The fresh garden tomatoes also go well in a BLT or with fried spam or bologna with mayo. Either plain white bread or something more fancy, dealer's choice. Coke is the beverage of choice with any of these as well. Coke in the red can, not that stuff in a grey can that makes me sad.

Shrimp tacos are another summertime banger. We buy our shrimp from Costco and usually get the ones you have to peel and remove the vein from yourself as they are usually much cheaper than the fully prepared kind. The Mrs. makes a wonderful slaw out of red cabbage, diced jalapenos, cilantro and mayo. The shrimp is sauteed in a frying pan with butter and freshly squeezed lemon juice. For tortillas we prefer the kind that come in raw dough form that you brown up in the frying pan yourself. Combine all these ingredients together...utter perfection. A little Mexican street corn and black beans make for great sides. Captain and Coke pairs well with this and it is permitted to use the grey can stuff here, but the red can is still better. 

What is everyone else eating or getting ready to start eating during the pre-hunting season season? I'm sure there is enough culinary expertise here that we can all get some great ideas.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you pretty well got it figured out. 'bout anything on the grill is great for summer. I love those cucumber tomato salads with nice garden vegies, I especially like to add some pearl couscous to it.
Enjoy the weekend with the family!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> After witnessing my first tomato getting a reddish tint I am now getting very excited for summertime cuisine.


Jealous! I was just out in the garden weeding and fertilizing this morning and all my tomatoes aren't even thinking of turning red yet. 

For the question, my answer is fresh salsa, made with garden fresh ingredients that were on a vine a few hours before. I can't wait!

Not that it is a summertime menu item, but I found some halibut in the freezer that will be lunch today. 🍽


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Jealous! I was just out in the garden weeding and fertilizing this morning and all my tomatoes aren't even thinking of turning red yet.
> 
> For the question, my answer is fresh salsa, made with garden fresh ingredients that were on a vine a few hours before. I can't wait!
> 
> Not that it is a summertime menu item, but I found some halibut in the freezer that will be lunch today. 🍽


If you have halibut in your freezer I'm pretty sure you don't need to be jealous of me!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Not that it is a summertime menu item, but I found some halibut in the freezer that will be lunch today. 🍽


Oh halibut will be a summer time menu item at the Vanilla house this summer!!!

Agree with fresh salsa. I don’t know why but I only ever make it with my own tomatoes rather than store bought tomatoes. And my salsa is EXCELLENT!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> Oh halibut will be a summer time menu item at the Vanilla house this summer!!!
> 
> Agree with fresh salsa. I don’t know why but I only ever make it with my own tomatoes rather than store bought tomatoes. And my salsa is EXCELLENT!


Prove it Vanilla by dropping a bottle or two by for me to verify it’s quality.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Green River Melon's are the bomb! I'll make the 3/4 tank of diesel fuel drive and drop a couple hundred on melons and bring home for family and friends.

Sweet, corn on the cob strait from the field is another favorite. Goes great with anything from the grill.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Grilling
Garden
Ice cream
Melons


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> Green River Melon's are the bomb! I'll make the 3/4 tank of diesel fuel drive and drop a couple hundred on melons and bring home for family and friends.
> 
> Sweet, corn on the cob strait from the field is another favorite. Goes great with anything from the grill.


I do miss working in Green River, I knew a lot of the melon growers and all of them told me to just pick what I wanted right out of the fields. They showed me how to tell the best ones to pick and eat on the spot

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This time of year ceviche finds it's way into my belly several times each week. Fresh pico de gallo happens a lot. 

I would straight up do horrific things to nice people to have Green River melons up here. Chilled in a mountain stream for a few hours, with salt and pepper corn cooked in the husk right on the coals. Side of fresh apricots and cherries from my Grandpa's orchard. Nothing says July to me as well as all that.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Prove it Vanilla by dropping a bottle or two by for me to verify it’s quality.


He's full of crap, he won't bring you any. I would love to have Vanilla prove me wrong, but we all know he doesn't know a halibut from a pop tart.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*I would straight up do horrific things to nice people to have Green River melons up here.*

Guess I won't be overnighting any melons to you. I consider myself "nice people".  I will however, let you know how sweet and delicious it was.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Vanilla shares his salsa the at the same rate he uses his points in Utah..... Never. Prove me wrong!

Fresh cherries and fat brook trout are a couple things I enjoy during summer. I haven't grown a garden in a couple years- which makes me miss fresh peas and fresh potatoes.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Stirling's in Santa Clara used to grow great watermelon and cantaloupe. I was the first grocery store that sold thiers. Now they have gotten big and sell to several of the chains. Last couple I had weren't as good as they used to be. 
The cantaloupe was to kill for. They would be 7-8.lb melons. Loved em.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> *I would straight up do horrific things to nice people to have Green River melons up here.*
> 
> Guess I won't be overnighting any melons to you. I consider myself "nice people".  I will however, let you know how sweet and delicious it was.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> View attachment 152448


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife has an outstanding salsa recipe we have refined over the years. I have a couple of neighbors that get upset if they don't get a bottle for Christmas.
That's why I have a dozen tomato plants. 
That's what a garden is for !!
That and our bottled jalapenos with onions. 
Oh ya, and the dilly beans. 

Good stuff !!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

2full said:


> dilly beans.


Oh man. My mom has kept me stocked with dilly beans for quite some time. She’s not doing the beans this year though. I seriously LOVE dilly beans!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm down to one bottle of dilly beans left from last year. I am hiding it for myself 😁.
The wife put some red flaked pepper 🌶 in with them last fall. Wow ! Gave a bit of a pop. 
Prob our best batch ever. 

My beans aren't doing very well this year. The bugs and birds keep.getting them as they come up.
I have planted 3 times !
Will be devastated if I don't get enough to bottle. I also love to eat them steamed fresh from the garden. I have about 20 up and climbing, need to get at least 10 more going.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

2full said:


> My wife has an outstanding salsa recipe we have refined over the years. I have a couple of neighbors that get upset if they don't get a bottle for Christmas.
> That's why I have a dozen tomato plants.
> That's what a garden is for !!
> That and our bottled jalapenos with onions.
> ...


2full, I intend to PM you a recipe I use for pickled jalapenos. You can use the brine recipe for almost anything. I've used in for beans, and it works awesome for asparagus. When I do the asparagus, I put a few jalapenos in the jar.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> 2full, I intend to PM you a recipe I use for pickled jalapenos. You can use the brine recipe for almost anything. I've used in for beans, and it works awesome for asparagus. When I do the asparagus, I put a few jalapenos in the jar.


2full, PM sent your way.


----------

